# Rabbits with new bow!!!!



## zwilso56 (Feb 13, 2009)

Niice Job Rhett!!:wink:


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Gratz on your first post Zach!!!:mg:


----------



## zwilso56 (Feb 13, 2009)

haha. Thanks!!:darkbeer:


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

What does Beer have to do with anything?


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice, I haven't gotten a chance to go rabbit hunting with my bow yet, but hopefully some day I'll get my brothers to go with me!!


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice Shootin. :wink:


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Way to go 
head shot= more meat


----------



## deermeadows (Aug 19, 2008)

nice job... must have taken some good shots to get those.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

nice shooting:mg:


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

silly wabbit.... nice job:hungry:


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Here are the kills of the day. I shot the rabbit at 22 yards right threw the back of the head :wink:. When I got him home I was skinning him out and a dove landed in the yard. My dad brought me my bow, I ranged him at 21 yard drew back smack!!! I hit a dove with my bow:mg:. I was that happy'st kid in the world!!!!!


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

COOL!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

HuntLions_94 said:


> Here are the kills of the day. I shot the rabbit at 22 yards right threw the back of the head :wink:. When I got him home I was skinning him out and a dove landed in the yard. My dad brought me my bow, I ranged him at 21 yard drew back smack!!! I hit a dove with my bow:mg:. I was that happy'st kid in the world!!!!!


Nice job! Hitting feathered game is kinda hard....

-Steve


----------



## Vinnie B (Feb 11, 2009)

That is some great shootin!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

Man you can get doves with your bow:mg: I can't even hit the things with my shotgun:embara:
Good shooting.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

I thank Chris Brackett host of Arrow Affliction For having his show. Thanks Chris your my inspiration to get up everyday and go shoot something with a bow!!!


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

My photo


----------



## zwilso56 (Feb 13, 2009)

Niice Job Again Rhett!


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks again zach!!!


----------



## akoostick (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice shooting. But is it really Dove season in AZ? If I'm reading the the AZ regs correctly, it ended in January. If I'm wrong I appologize...but let's be sure we all are staying legal and in season. Poaching hurts all hunters.

http://www.azgfd.gov/pdfs/h_f/regulations/DovePigeonRegulations.pdf


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

HuntLions_94 said:


> My photo


the photo is nice but you can go way more advanced then that i dont know your school has it or not but in highschool take desktop publishing you will learn how to use photo shop and then you can make everything look more real but way to go on the kills just make sure they all are legally taken


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

akoostick said:


> Nice shooting. But is it really Dove season in AZ? If I'm reading the the AZ regs correctly, it ended in January. If I'm wrong I appologize...but let's be sure we all are staying legal and in season. Poaching hurts all hunters.
> 
> http://www.azgfd.gov/pdfs/h_f/regulations/DovePigeonRegulations.pdf


Yes it was taken Legal It is a dove that is overpopulating Arizona i don know how to spell it. Note the black ring on his neck they are open season. Arizona game and fish wants you to shoot as many as you can. They are more aggressive then the morning dove and are running them out of there nests and out of food which is killing them off:angry:. Thanks for your concern because yes poaching does hurt all hunters :angry:!!!!


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

thrill_seeker said:


> the photo is nice but you can go way more advanced then that i dont know your school has it or not but in highschool take desktop publishing you will learn how to use photo shop and then you can make everything look more real but way to go on the kills just make sure they all are legally taken


I am home schooled and cant afford 300 dollars or whatever photoshop costs. But I would love to learn how to use the program better.


----------



## akoostick (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification. Yes, it is an Eastern European ringneck dove. We used to live there and they were everywhere. My daughter actually has one as a pet in a cage in her room. He's hand tamed and will ride around on your shoulder.

Keep up the great shooting.


----------



## Rut-n-Hard (Aug 22, 2006)

at a boy !


HuntLions_94 said:


> I am home schooled and cant afford 300 dollars or whatever photoshop costs. But I would love to learn how to use the program better.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Whats rabbit taste like? I heard its pretty good


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

We Grilled it and rapped it in bacon its awesome.... Kinda overcooked it but just season it rap it in bacon then in tin foil and grill......:tongue:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

mmmmmmmmm sounds good!


----------



## Hapa girl (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice hunting! I know this is a bit off subject, but if you want to learn photoshop better, it might be good to check out some homeschooling websites. There are a lot of resources out there especially for homeschoolers and they may have discounts or something. I know how you feel; I'm homeschooled too!


----------



## JohnTheRipper (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice! Can't wait to go rabbit bowhunting myself! Do you get a when you hit something with a bow?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Some day I will shoot a rabbit with my bow once they come to my back yard.


----------

